# Gecko Line up :)



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

thought I would share some of the line up for this year , its been an awesome season for me and with it only half way through the laying period looks like it will continue ............. Just hope I am not overrun :lol:






hypo x hypo het





Rp x RP





Jellybean x het





Hypo het x Hypo

These two have been the long awaited match up cant wait to see what they produce 













and the first hatchling of the year from the female above and a similar looking male





with 50 eggs in the incubator its going to be Christmas for months to come :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll have No.4 and No.7


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

Farma said:


> I'll have No.4 and No.7


 
babies due any day now


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 5, 2010)

Do the Knob Tails spend most of their time in hiding? I really like the look of them but I don't want a pet I never see.


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

from nightfall till late morning they are usually out doing there thing , but they are so easily tricked with photoperiods 

some will eat out of my hand while other prefer to be left alone

some will stay out while I am going about my routine while others will scurry back into there hides 

100% individual as with any lizard


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 5, 2010)

OK thanks, you sure have some nice specimens. I could easily be tempted to get a pair in the future. Which are your favourite, the smooth or rough?


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a liking for any of the Nephurus complex .....


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice pairings Kupper, It will be interesting to see what them last two RP`s produce.


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 5, 2010)

What's the minimum size enclosure for a pair of these guys?


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

you can fit a pair in a 15 litre tub


----------



## mrs_davo (Dec 5, 2010)

All going well with the dollars - I think that I will be in the market for some more smooth nobbies ( as will my daughter - she is jealous of all my geckos ).

I just love the smooth nobbies - they are so much fun to watch when they are hunting their food......

They certainly are addictive.....


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

I just cant wait for everyone to hatch so I can choose my new additions LOL


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 5, 2010)

Cool Lizards tiger ( I wont tell you how many eggs I missed this season) I am stickin to snakes


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

Bluey my heart sunk reading that because I know you have just forgotten to check LOL

when you buying some amyae?


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 5, 2010)

kupper said:


> Bluey my heart sunk reading that because I know you have just forgotten to check LOL
> 
> when you buying some amyae?



Not forgotten... just keep missing them. Geckos need to coil up around there eggs like pythons do , then everything would be dandy 

I would buy some Amyae tomorrow if they layed hard shell eggs! I am sticking to _Cyrotodactylus lousiadensis_ for the next few years until I have more time for gecks.


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

the one species I crave and am not allowed to keep because I am mexican :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 5, 2010)

aawwww
They are awesome.. They lay hard shelled eggs! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep will get them once there allowable down here , in the meantime will need to be content with my Nephs 

do they come in sets?


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 5, 2010)

kupper said:


> do they come in sets?



haha you wouldn't believe the "sets" I just hatched!


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 5, 2010)

some great looking pairings there mate


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 5, 2010)

hmm so when can i come pick up the male in the first pic =D , great stuff mate keep it going looking forward to seeing some hatchies


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

got the first clutch due to hatch from them in a few weeks ..... shouldn't be too long


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 5, 2010)

keep me posted mate =D ill gladly buy a nice male from ya any day


----------



## James..94 (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice Kupper


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

No probs I'll let you know once I have a definant male


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 5, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## stephen (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice work there chris keep up the good work,looking 4ward 2 seeing ur jellybean hatchies.


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

stephen said:


> Nice work there chris keep up the good work,looking 4ward 2 seeing ur jellybean hatchies.


 
your not the only one , all jellybeans if born will be staying put though


----------



## stephen (Dec 5, 2010)

no probz thats fair enough l'll c what johno has up 4 grabz all good.


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

good luck


----------



## jordo (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice, can't wait to see what those reduced pattern pilbs come up with


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

Neither can I Jordo 

I got a few more pairs that have been used this year but couldn't be bothered taking photos


----------



## Hayley_76 (Dec 5, 2010)

kupper said:


> got the first clutch due to hatch from them in a few weeks ..... shouldn't be too long



Happy to buy a female from you. My male is lonely.


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

Depends on what species you are after ?


----------



## hornet (Dec 5, 2010)

very nice mate, i really have to get a few nephs some day


----------



## Hayley_76 (Dec 5, 2010)

kupper said:


> Depends on what species you are after ?


 
My male is a levis levis from Shark Bay


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

so yours is not a levis levis harley , yours would be a Levis occidentalis and unfortunately I don't breed that particular subspecies


----------



## Hayley_76 (Dec 5, 2010)

kupper said:


> so yours is not a levis levis harley , yours would be a Levis occidentalis and unfortunately I don't breed that particular subspecies



Thanks for that. I wasn't given alot of information when I purchased him. I might have to get a female from interstate.


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

you might want to contact James scott on this site he has a fair few occidentalis


----------



## Varanus1 (Dec 5, 2010)

kupper said:


> so yours is not a levis levis harley , yours would be a Levis occidentalis and unfortunately I don't breed that particular subspecies


 
You're Missing out mate! EVERYONE loves occies!  Haha

Outstanding gex kupper.


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

I hate occies with a passion ....... never ever have they given me any love


----------



## Varanus1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hahaha oh the blasphemy! 

But I've gotta say, the hypo levis and RP pilb blow me away...I can see those projects really taking off  Great work.


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

to be honest If I could get onto a particularly unique trio of occidentals I would be happy to give them a go again , just have not found anything worthy


----------

